# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  ''Bring a friend'' από την OTEnet

## no_logo

μάλλον η αγαπημένη οτενετ δεν θέλει να καταλάβει πως οι συδρομές της συνεχίζουν να είναι πανάκριβες...... μας ζητάει πλέον να χαντακόσουμε και περισσότερους  :Mr. Green:  


Μια νέα διαφορετική προσφορά ανακοινώνει η OTEnet με την οποία κάθε πελάτης κερδίζει επιπλέον 6 μήνες σύνδεσης αρκεί ... να συστήσει ένα φιλικό του πρόσωπο στην OTEnet.

Αγοράζοντας, και οι δύο, από μία 6μηνη συνδρομή Internet κερδίζουν από 6 μήνες επιπλέον σύνδεση. Έτσι, ο καθένας απολαμβάνει 12 μήνες πρόσβαση στο Internet πληρώνοντας μόνο τους 6 μήνες.
Η προσφορά ''Bring A Friend'' ισχύει τόσο για νέες συνδρομές όσο και για ανανεώσεις (μία τουλάχιστον θα πρέπει να είναι νέα).

Το κόστος της συνδρομής ''Bring A Friend'' διαμορφώνεται σε 93,24 ευρώ (πλέον ΦΠΑ) για την Easy Gate Basic (PSTN), 142,14 ευρώ (πλέον ΦΠΑ) για την Fast Gate Basic (ISDN64) και σε 250,86 ευρώ (πλέον ΦΠΑ) για την Fast Gate Advanced (ΙSDN128).

Η προσφορά αυτή διατίθεται στα 1500 σημεία πώλησης της OTEnet.

----------


## mechdim

Και οι διαφημισταδες φιλε xtouloyp τι θα κανουν? Κλεφτες θα γινουν??  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Πρεπει να δικαιολογουν τον πλουσιο μισθο τους!!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## no_logo

φίλε mechdim είναι για γέλια με τα λεφτά που θα δώσει κάποιος για μια 128αρα σύνδεση στην Ποτενετ ( τους 6 μήνες) παίρνει από την acn 12 και μάλιστα με περίπου 230 ευρώ

----------

